# Please vote for Elizabeth



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

another post for voting, I never ask before but this time I decided to ask your help and vote for my princess Elizabeth. Her picture on the bottom of page 2 . Thank you
American Kennel Club Doggie Diva Contest


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Done!*


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

thank you sooooo much Nancy and Shelly :heart:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Karen, I appreciate that :heart:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Voted!!! Elizabeth is a cutie.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

dntdelay said:


> Voted!!! Elizabeth is a cutie.


thank you so much :wub: I just find out that we all can vote every day  :chili:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

14 votes so far


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Done


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

chichi said:


> Done


:wub: thank you so much


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted for the princess:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Maglily said:


> I voted for the princess:wub:


thank you so very much :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

We are 20 votes behind the GSP ;( Cute picture of far away GSH standing near river. What about theme then? Have to be a winner every day?
WEEK EIGHT: Voting period for Category 4 (Glamour Dog). Friday 7/12 at 3:15 pm ET through Friday 7/19 at 3:00 pm ET. Daily category winners (the photograph that received the most votes each day) will be announced Monday 7/15 through Thursday 7/18 at 3:15 pm ET, and Category 4 finalist (the one daily winner out of the four that received the most votes during the entire Category 3 voting period) will be announced from the four (4) daily winners on Friday 7/19 at 3:00 pm ET.

WEEK NINE: Voting period for Grand Prize Winner. Friday 7/19 at 3:15 pm ET through Friday 7/26 at 3 pm ET. Grand Prize Winner announced from four (4) category winners on Friday 7/26 at 3:15 pm ET.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

DONE:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Just voted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just voted! Can we vote more than once????


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

done


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Lynda, Pam, Terry,Mags,Pat


The A Team said:


> Just voted! Can we vote more than once????


 Yes, every 24 hours 
Thank you so much :heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You are very welcome. Hope she wins, Good Luck

Voted for today:thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You're welcome! Good luck, Elizabeth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much :heart: we are very behind the GSP but still on second place


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just saw your post and voted!!:chili:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Maisie and Me said:


> Just saw your post and voted!!:chili:


thank you so much:wub: 
if you can please vote every 24 hours :blush:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

42 votes and leader is 101


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted:chili: ELIZABETH YOU HAVE SUCH A PRECIOUS LITTLE FACE:smootch::wub: I HOPE YOU WIN SWEETHEART:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> just voted:chili: ELIZABETH YOU HAVE SUCH A PRECIOUS LITTLE FACE:smootch::wub: I HOPE YOU WIN SWEETHEART:wub:


:wub: thank you soooooo much :wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Voted again


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> Voted again


thank you so much :heart: 
we moved to the 4th place  
;( we have 49 votes, Ezrah has 196 votes, Tucker 87, Bravo 148


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

lynda said:


> :thumbsup:


:heart:
53 votes


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:smilie_tischkante:
we have 53 votes, Ezrah has 235 votes, Tucker 87, Bravo 256


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

just a reminder  who knows maybe fortune will turn her face to us


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

voting starts all over the firs winner is announced, the adorable GSP won (even it is not glamour theme). Congrats to Bravo(oh I love GSP)








Please, keep vote ,2 more winners will be in 2 days :heart:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yay, I was the 200th vote:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> another post for voting, I never ask before but this time I decided to ask your help and vote for my princess Elizabeth. Her picture on the bottom of page 2 . Thank you
> American Kennel Club Doggie Diva Contest


Voted again~


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much :heart: please keep voting  we already won the round, but in final week will be participate only those who got the most votes


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

lynda said:


> Yay, I was the 200th vote:chili::chili::chili:


:aktion033: :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What page is she on now, I can't find her


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I couldn't find her picture either.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I believe they removed it after 12AM , as we already won that round. GSP had 3 days and we had only 24 hours but we bit him lol , next round will start on Friday , I think 
WEEK EIGHT: Voting period for Category 4 (Glamour Dog). Friday 7/12 at 3:15 pm ET through Friday 7/19 at 3:00 pm ET. Daily category winners (the photograph that received the most votes each day) will be announced Monday 7/15 through Thursday 7/18 at 3:15 pm ET, and Category 4 finalist (the one daily winner out of the four that received the most votes during the entire Category 3 voting period) will be announced from the four (4) daily winners on Friday 7/19 at 3:00 pm ET.

WEEK NINE: Voting period for Grand Prize Winner. Friday 7/19 at 3:15 pm ET through Friday 7/26 at 3 pm ET. Grand Prize Winner announced from four (4) category winners on Friday 7/26 at 3:15 pm ET.


----------

